# Why did you choose your forum name?



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

Easy one this but why did you pick your forum tag? For some of us it's the same as our real name but some of you are a mystery to me,Aztecs,Oddsocks,etc? I am sure we will have some very strange reasons! Cheers.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 6, 2012)

Used to run a society called oddsocksgolfsociety , had a spare email address so used that.


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nickname and lucky number.


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

Aha,cheers bud I have always wondered! My name is Derek in case any of you didn't know!


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Nickname and lucky number.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks bud,keep em coming!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2012)

Nickname from cricket.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 6, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Used to run a society called oddsocksgolfsociety , had a spare email address so used that.
		
Click to expand...


and there was me assuming it's because you wear socks and are odd!


----------



## CMAC (Jun 6, 2012)

my real name is Darth Maul but as its a golf forum I thought I should use something golfy


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't do fairways.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			and there was me assuming it's because you wear socks and are odd!    

Click to expand...

* not to self, sockets is off the Christmas card list


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a Hacker and play at Wishaw


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I'm a Hacker and play at Wishaw 

Click to expand...

I managed to figure your one out chief! ;-0


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't...


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2012)

started out as fundamentalist on a stocks and shares trading forum many years ago (its an investment style), have then been that or fundy on forums since


----------



## Neddy (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## philly169 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mines my gamer tag, Philly is for phill and 169 was my randomly generated number yonks ago!


----------



## Heidi (Jun 6, 2012)

Picked my avatar first - then decided she looked liked a Heidi


----------



## drawboy (Jun 6, 2012)

I hit a draw and last time I looked I was a boy.


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 6, 2012)

Had been stuck on the M25 the afternoon that I registered, looking at sign for South Mimms Service station.
And I wondered why North Mimms never gets a mention


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff so far forum,a lot of questions answered!


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Had been stuck on the M25 the afternoon that I registered, looking at sign for South Mimms Service station.
And I wondered why North Mimms never gets a mention
		
Click to expand...

Best reason so far! Poor North Mimms!


----------



## Safehands (Jun 6, 2012)

I was a very talented goalkeeper in my day.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2012)

my go to shot


----------



## Threeoffthetee (Jun 6, 2012)

Because it best sums up my golf game....and my real name Andrew Neverhitsafairwayoffthetee may have been too long


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a guess at mine.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jun 6, 2012)

Im from Essex and my name is Stu. Completely complex I know.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 6, 2012)

lacking imagination Louise is my name and my surname begins with A. I am known as boringwhore on twitter but that is another story.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 6, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Have a guess at mine.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing you live in Rose Cottage...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 6, 2012)

Mega Steve was a nickname given to me at a previous workplace...

I apparently used the word mega a lot...

Also mega describes my size!  

Another of my nicknames from when I ran a club was Head...

Several of the lads used to delight in calling 'erself Mrs Head... Fortunately she has a good sense of humour...


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2012)

I am actually really thin and a vegan therefore don't eat anything meat or pastry based.............


----------



## sev112 (Jun 6, 2012)

Golfing theme, but the numbers are in French ...


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Golfing theme, but the numbers are in French ...
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm,a tricky one I see...;-0


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm MMAD   :ears:

About GOLF    :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 6, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			I am guessing you live in Rose Cottage...
		
Click to expand...

Today's interesting fact:

In naval slang, Rose Cottage = Venereal disease ward or clinic


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2012)

One half of "Cackpiece"....from cricket...and from West Country apparently...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2012)

Playing for the pub darts team. Went for a big finish and got what I thought was right but had misread the required total (wanted 153 and checked out on 155). Went DOH to cover my embarrassment and Homer was born. It became so prevalent in the pub no-one uses my real name. We had a new guy join the darts team and it took him 3 weeks to ask me what I was really called!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 6, 2012)

play with blades hence bladeplayer , was to be just blade but i aint big black or a vampire hunter :lol:


----------



## Scazza (Jun 6, 2012)

It's the nickname I have had for like...ever. I use it on most forums.

It's quite amusing when I am online on a forum using my nickname or 'ScazzMan' on Xbox for example and I come across anyone Italian. I always get questioned if I am Italian because 'Scazza' is an Italian slang word :/


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2012)

Hobbits have hairy feet. I have hairy feet... therefore I'm a Hobbit


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Hobbits have hairy feet. I have hairy feet... therefore I'm a Hobbit
		
Click to expand...

No pictures Hobbit???


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2012)

My name is Simon. 
At school it was initially shortened to Sime, which I hated, so it was quickly changed to Slime..................................and stuck, although nobody uses it any more.
Boring, I know, but you did ask.

*Slime*.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine is just boring Dave ok my name M start of surname Moult. Told you it was boring. Have a other name on a closed forum. But not fit for use on here


----------



## DaveM (Jun 6, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Had been stuck on the M25 the afternoon that I registered, looking at sign for South Mimms Service station.
And I wondered why North Mimms never gets a mention
		
Click to expand...

Lost count of the number of times I've been stuck there. Don't like the services there either.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 6, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Hobbits have hairy feet. I have hairy feet... therefore I'm a Hobbit
		
Click to expand...




Deke said:



			No pictures Hobbit???
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me you don't really want pictures of my feet - you're scaring me!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 6, 2012)

My name is Greig and I'm in Fife. It was kind of fitting...


----------



## Deke (Jun 6, 2012)

Hobbit said:



			Please tell me you don't really want pictures of my feet - you're scaring me!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate,just banter!


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 6, 2012)

mainly because I was born in 54 and my missus is a bit older than me,hence the toyboy tag!Simples!!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2012)

Surname is roots, my big bro took rootsy, so I got rooter! Ironically I work in IT too...

Some forums is even use rooter37, that was my first race number back in the glory days.


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't wait for Swinger to come on and explain his.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 6, 2012)

Moved to New Zealand nearly 5 years ago so  now upsidedown to you all or are you upsidedown to me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

LFC season ticket holder and the rest should make sense.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			LFC season ticket holder and the rest should make sense.
		
Click to expand...

You go hunting for birds?
Your favourite song is the birdie song?
your a Photographer and use "watch the birdie" to get kids to look at the camera?

Mine's my name and the first the numbers from my inmates number.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			You go hunting for birds?
Your favourite song is the birdie song?
your a Photographer and use "watch the birdie" to get kids to look at the camera?

Mine's my name and the first the numbers from my inmates number.
		
Click to expand...

I used to go hunting for birds (the non-feathred type) many moons ago.

The birdie song is my second favourite song, after chirp,chirpy,cheep,cheep (of course).

I dont take pictures of children, it can be misinterpreted.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn it I forgot about Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			Damn it I forgot about Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep.
		
Click to expand...

How could you?


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			How could you?
		
Click to expand...

I know I know sorry my bad.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 6, 2012)

Just because I'm 99% right handed.

Go figure


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jun 7, 2012)

It's been my Xbox Live username and general online name since i was about 18, and the rap pseudonym "MC Rimski" was a little too...chav. (For further details on my rap skills, google MC Rimski and follow the links to "lets beef.com"

Anyway, it originally came from a song lyrics which went something like "Dappa Don Magic One" and carrying on the alliteration using my actual name...Dappa Don Dave was born.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jun 7, 2012)

Because I'm strangely brown.

Or a massive Blackadder fan.

It's definitely one of those things.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine is taken from an episode of F.R.I.E.N.D.S. where Phoebe returns a comic book Ross created as a child titled Science Boy.

I am also a scientist by trade, most other places on the net I am know as nine_iron, such as on Steam and on other non golf forums, where I find the name nine_iron is already taken I use ScienceBoy.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd rather not say!


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Jun 7, 2012)

Because, Probably , I am the best 3 off the tee at our club LOL !!!!!


----------



## coolhand (Jun 7, 2012)

From the 1967 film starting Paul Newman.

My names Luke and I was born in 1967 although my parents claim there was no connection. Yeah right!:lol:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 7, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I'd rather not say!
		
Click to expand...

Fine then Peter , be like that ,:thup:


----------



## MKDave (Jun 7, 2012)

Funnily enough because I'm from Milton Keynes and my names Dave!


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 7, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Because I'm strangely brown.

Or a massive Blackadder fan.

It's definitely one of those things.
		
Click to expand...

That's one of my nicknames. I tried to use it when I registered on here but couldn't, for obvious reasons.

Mine's a hybrid of my surname and HID's maiden name.


----------



## sev112 (Jun 7, 2012)

Deke said:



			Hmmm,a tricky one I see...;-0
		
Click to expand...

last time we had this thread at least a few people attempted it and got it eventually  - my impact on this forum must be much less than ever


----------



## Deke (Jun 7, 2012)

sev112 said:



			last time we had this thread at least a few people attempted it and got it eventually  - my impact on this forum must be much less than ever 

Click to expand...

Your input is always welcome chief!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 7, 2012)

My fave film of all time.My nickname and the year Heart of Midlothian were formed.



coolhand said:



			From the 1967 film starting Paul Newman.

My names Luke and I was born in 1967 although my parents claim there was no connection. Yeah right!:lol:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scadge (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine's boring.  Surname's Scagell which adults and small children alike can't pronounce unless they come from near a Cornish farm.  But even small boys can get what you mean when you say it's like "Badge with an S", although some always say "what Badges ?".  So I'm Scadge, HID is Mrs Scadge and kids are mini Scadge and tini Scadge


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2012)

I won't bore you with mine because - well, it'll bore the pants off you and you'll fall aslzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 7, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I won't bore you with mine because - well, it'll bore the pants off you and you'll fall aslzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

You are "Urg".


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I'd rather not say!
		
Click to expand...






bladeplayer said:



			Fine then Peter , be like that ,:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Damn, i didn't realise it was THAT obvious - well worked out!


----------



## One Planer (Jun 8, 2012)

I lack imagination, hence.........


----------



## Deke (Jun 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I won't bore you with mine because - well, it'll bore the pants off you and you'll fall aslzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Noooo,I really wanted to know the story behind the Murg!


----------



## golfbluecustard (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Golf, when pressed my favourite colour is Blue and Custard....


----------



## chrisd (Jun 8, 2012)

Deke said:



			Noooo,I really wanted to know the story behind the Murg!
		
Click to expand...


You really don't !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2012)

Deke said:



			Noooo,I really wanted to know the story behind the Murg!
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			You really don't !
		
Click to expand...

Thought he had a gagging order on it now


----------



## connor (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have the time to explain....

But my real name is Chrisd but someone is using that


----------



## Deke (Jun 8, 2012)

chrisd said:



			You really don't !
		
Click to expand...

Please will somebody fill me in on the secret of Imurgs name? I take it it's a very boring story? ;-)


----------



## SwingSlow (Jun 8, 2012)

Swing thoughts to stop grabbing at the ball


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 8, 2012)

I live Doon frae the River Doon.
[My forum wife is called Fallon and we have two sons Neil and Ben.]


----------



## bozza (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine is kinda my nickname.

When i was at school me and my best friend had the same first name and surname so someone decided to call me "boris" as i look quite a bit like Boris Becker, (yes i am that good looking!)

So it stuck with me, i rarely  used to get called by my real name and people that didn't know me that well actually thought Boris was my real name!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 8, 2012)

That sounds far more interesting Louise!!!!



louise_a said:



			lacking imagination Louise is my name and my surname begins with A. I am known as boringwhore on twitter but that is another story.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jun 9, 2012)

Kaizer Soze (or to spell correctly Keyser Soze) is the devil / crime lord from my favorite film The Usual Suspects -

Wiki link - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyser_Söze


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 10, 2012)

I chose my user name from an actor in The Maltese Falcon.


----------



## beggsy (Jun 10, 2012)

It's my surname cos I don't like hiding behind a fake name can't say I'm hiding behind a screen or unreal name  if I post something no one likes


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 10, 2012)

Can we change our forum names, or am i stuck as North Mimms forever?

(I subsequently found out that for some reason there is a South Mimmns, no North Mimms but there IS a North Mymms instead. Which is daft.)


----------

